# Rippin Walleyes!



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The latest issue of In-Fisherman has an in depth article on this topic using Ripping Raps and blade baits. There were some pics and techniques on some blades I never saw or heard of like JohnsonsThinfisher, Steelshad, Wolf Big Dude and Vibration Tackles Echotail. These look very interesting, esp. the Echotail which uses a twister tail on the back end! I found and picked up a couple of the Thinfishers at Dicks. Can't wait to give them a try this year!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

the rippin raps work great also, they come in different sizes i catch everything on the #5 crappie to walleye.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Go try it right now !


----------

